# RDK HIFI at The Grosvenor Sat 24th May



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

Really looking forward to this...Marlene Ammers a great vocalist too


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2014)

Nanker Phelge, does the Grosvenor have one of those noise-power-off-limiters?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2014)

Pretty sure they don't.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 8, 2014)

I've not done anything there, so not sure. 

This user has done nights there: http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/stapressed.52344/


----------



## colacubes (May 8, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Nanker Phelge, does the Grosvenor have one of those noise-power-off-limiters?



Your man in the know re the noise limiter is wemakeyousoundb


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 8, 2014)

They have light come on if it's too loud. I don't think it actually cuts the system though. Looks great, sad i'm away that w/e.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2014)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 9, 2014)

Yep, it seem that for some reason only the light works on the limiter, no idea why...
bring your earplugs


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2014)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Yep, it seem that for some reason only the light works on the limiter, no idea why...
> bring your earplugs


good good!


----------



## klang (May 9, 2014)

This could be really good. I like Jah Lingwa, didn't he have a slot on Roots Lab at some point? He's fond of his 9ts roots iirc.


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2014)

Jah Lingwa is Marky, same man who has run RDK since he started it in the late 80's. Nice bloke, great selector.


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2014)

littleseb said:


> This could be really good. I like Jah Lingwa, didn't he have a slot on Roots Lab at some point? He's fond of his 9ts roots iirc.


yes he was involved in roots lab but i think there was a split of some kind, blah blah blah, and is involved in the many reincarnations that followed
if anyone fancies this let me know and i'll see you there


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2014)

This Saturday! Anyone coming?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 23, 2014)

ska invita said:


> This Saturday! Anyone coming?


Oh yes me and 5 others.


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Oh yes me and 5 others.


nice 1! see you there


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Oh yes me and 5 others.


did you get down there? Lovely session but had to leave a little earlier than id have wanted to to get home so missed MArlene Ammers - did she show up?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 25, 2014)

ska invita said:


> did you get down there? Lovely session but had to leave a little earlier than id have wanted to to get home so missed MArlene Ammers - did she show up?


Sadly i never made it in the end


----------



## Marlene Ammers. (Jul 25, 2014)

Marlene Ammers. Marlene Ammers... Support lupus uk, my illness, which some person has not expressed to others... Irruption of corruption on from others I knew.. Take and don't receive is what I contemplate.... One love for liking my music Ska invita. Honest living is me from now on, honest people. One love Marlene Ammers .. Live the Life...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2014)

Marlene Ammers. said:


> Marlene Ammers. Marlene Ammers... Support lupus uk, my illness, which some person has not expressed to others... Irruption of corruption on from others I knew.. Take and don't receive is what I contemplate.... One love for liking my music Ska invita. Honest living is me from now on, honest people. One love Marlene Ammers .. Live the Life...


im star struck! Much love Marlene and so very sorry to hear of your illness...thoughts and best wishes go out to you x x


http://www.lupusuk.org.uk/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 26, 2014)

Marlene Ammers. Respect to you!


----------

